# He was unhappy, but now I am...



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

OK...Short Story...
My husband told me he was unhappy in September...We started MC and I found out that he has felt lonley for years. Our sex life wasn't very good and he loved me, but felt I was giving him no affection. He said his tank was very low on fuel, but he wanteds to "TRY" to make things work, but also told me he loved me, but wasn't in love with and didn't know if he could again...

Here we are, 5 months later and not much had changed. We went to about 4 more MC sessions, but didn't get much out of it. We both go to IC alone and we both really like it. He is realizing he isn't happy with himself and it is hard to be positive at all until he is happy with him, ect.

I do love him, but he resents me so much and for 5 months has showed me almost NO affection..We have had sex, but no holding hands, hugs, anything loving. He said he is scared to let me know love him. He has said hurtful things, mostly joking, but he is just so insecure. I know 5 months is nothing in the long run of life, but I don't know how much longer I can go on feeling like crap, unloved, and sometimes being emotionally abused. 

We live with our two sons, ages 2 & 6 in a house my parents own, so he would be the one to leave, but I am not going to tell him to, I want him to choose to leave on his own. I told him last night, if he was so miserable he could go live with his mom...I am going to be deveststed to lose him, but it isn't right for him to punish me for the rest of my life, I deserve better. He has therapy tonight, so I am hoping he turns his ways around. 

I already have a a date of April 1st in mind, and if I don't see a drastic change in him putting effort into our relationship I am going to ask for a trail serperation...I don't want to be unhappy forever and all I am doing in walking of egg shells trying to make him happy....

Anyone have any advice? It is hard to stay strong when he can be so cruel.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

All I can say is to change the date from April fools day to some other date. Yep, he has issues and he is working on them it seems. Up to you what your movr is really. If you wait or not. Picking that date though seems somewhat wrong. JMO



Here we are, 5 months later and not much had changed. We went to about 4 more MC sessions, but didn't get much out of it. We both go to IC alone and we both really like it. He is realizing he isn't happy with himself and it is hard to be positive at all until he is happy with him, ect.

I do love him, but he resents me so much and for 5 months has showed me almost NO affection..We have had sex, but no holding hands, hugs, anything loving. He said he is scared to let me know love him. He has said hurtful things, mostly joking, but he is just so insecure. I know 5 months is nothing in the long run of life, but I don't know how much longer I can go on feeling like crap, unloved, and sometimes being emotionally abused. 

We live with our two sons, ages 2 & 6 in a house my parents own, so he would be the one to leave, but I am not going to tell him to, I want him to choose to leave on his own. I told him last night, if he was so miserable he could go live with his mom...I am going to be deveststed to lose him, but it isn't right for him to punish me for the rest of my life, I deserve better. He has therapy tonight, so I am hoping he turns his ways around. 

I already have a a date of April 1st in mind, and if I don't see a drastic change in him putting effort into our relationship I am going to ask for a trail serperation...I don't want to be unhappy forever and all I am doing in walking of egg shells trying to make him happy....

Anyone have any advice? It is hard to stay strong when he can be so cruel.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

